# My Gorgeous Girlies :)



## Aimee-x (Dec 11, 2008)

Just a few up-to-date pictures of my girls  Not many of the old lady, shes not very photogenic bless her lol.
Hope you enjoy, comments/questions most welcome of course 
Aimee x


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Aww lovely pictures....

Looks like a dog we had years ago called Stig!... you got your hand full there gurl...:thumbup1:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

They are both beautiful

The pup looks full of lots of energy and mischief.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs....beautiful pics.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Great pics, they are Gorgeous


----------



## Aimee-x (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks guys  
Yeah Ruby (the pup) is a handful! lol
x


----------



## chaza80 (Feb 17, 2009)

lovely dogs :thumbup:


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

You have lovely dogs , really great pics


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

aww cute pics!!


----------



## MissD (Mar 2, 2009)

Lovely piccies:yesnod:


----------



## Local_oaf1 (Sep 14, 2008)

What age is the old girl? Nice pics.


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

*Absolutely fantastic pics *


----------



## Aimee-x (Dec 11, 2008)

Local_oaf1 said:


> What age is the old girl? Nice pics.


Tilly, the old collie, is 17  
x


----------



## Local_oaf1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Aimee-x said:


> Tilly, the old collie, is 17
> x


 Looks in great shape for her age. :thumbup1:


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

17 wow - was thinking she may not be one for the camera but she looks really cuddly!


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

They are lovely!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aimee-x (Dec 11, 2008)

thanks guys  
yeah im surprised how well shes aged to be honest, shes beautiful lol, grew up with her, were the same age lol. She's very special 
thanks again x


----------

